# Future power generation



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you guys think about the future of generating energy ?

Do you consider neuclear to be the way foreward,wind or water or should photovoltaic be used more ( stupid suggestion for the UK really as we don't see much of SOL anyway  )

I worked for south west electricity board and got around a lot,i worked some time in a neuclear plant and have had experience on wind generation and waterpower.

My opinion would be to avoid nuke,the plant i worked at is being decommisioned and dismantled after only 35 years service,its going to take almost 100 years before the land can be cleared and made use of again.And burying the spent fuel isn't a great idea either.

Whats your opinions on it all ?

Chris


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

WIND WIND WIND WIND WIND WIND. I do work for a Windtower manufacturer and I will tell you I think it is the way of the future. T. Boone Pickens used to be an oil baron, and now he's pushing for windpower because it is a clean FREE energy source. 

I know I know the towers are unsightly to some people and they make a bit of noise if your close to them, but with the windfarm Pickens is planning we could power the US purely on wind so the energy is green and free to the POCO so the savings of that should be passed on to us.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

why not a broadbased approach that utilizes coal, nuke, solar, wind, and whatever else good old AMERICAN know how can think of? oh ,and british too.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

just my thinkin , nuke power is clean but yes when its time to recore the spent core is waste that must be put in a safe place for hundreds of years or more . but lots of mega watt power for 35 years . wind power would be next in line as its pretty nice to see our natural wind power to make power like the dutch wind mills wind is good , i like solar power in my book its the safest way to make power and cheap . but it would take lots of batterys and lots of solar cells to power up a city. i dont see that happening soon , so what do we do now , nuke it , i dont see how the grounds would be effected as you say , i believe you and respect your findings on that plant , but someone did something very wrong at that plant? i also have worked on a few nuke plants and lived on a nuke ship , but the core is the only danger if refit or recore needs replaced when its time . safe plant declination is most important , its put under ground for ever and its not a problem after 100 years its back to its natural state . so if ya think about it maybe its faster to use a nuke its lots of power fast and its the only thing we know of now to make energy mega watts now . but thats me i may be out of line just thinking about the good paychecks each week , or maybe hydro mega watt power ? take care best to yas.:thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Dowmace.

Nope. Don't think so. Savings don't come back to consumers. In fact the opposite will happen. As soon as the wind commitment is past a critical point and to the consumer becomes a necessity - the price will go up . Pickens and his pals are not in business for social reasons. Sorry mate. But it has to be Nuclear.

Frank


----------

